# Door handle removal T10011 tool needed?



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi all,

Trying to remove my door handle, what I thought was a torx is indeed a VW/Audi tool that looks like one.
a T10010 socket insert antbody done this before using another method? don't know where the hell I'm gonna get one of them from?

Cheers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Can I ask why you want to remove it?



Sickboy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tring to remove my door handle, what I thought was a torx is indeed a VW/Audi tool that looks like one.
> a T10010 socket insert antbody done this before using another method? don't know where the hell I'm gonna get one of them from?
> ...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Isn't that just a hexagon socket screwdriver 3 mm?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

les said:


> Can I ask why you want to remove it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well while i was changing the alarm LED in the door card I was looking at having a go at the LED door handle courtesy light mod.
Except I got as far as well, that bloody socket insert that looks a lot like a torx (except isn't really?) trying to remove the cylinder housing. It's not a hexagon....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Your post is entitled T10010 but you want a T10011 :roll:

Multi-point socket screwdriver T10011

VAG list it as a 'special screwdriver for door locks' but no size given just XZN 4


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> Your post is entitled T10010 but you want a T10011 :roll:
> 
> Multi-point socket screwdriver T10011
> 
> VAG list it as a 'special screwdriver for door locks' but no size given just XZN 4


Jeez I'm so dense sometimes! [smiley=freak.gif]

Thanks for that! :wink:

where do I get hold of one of them?


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

Heres the tool your after:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Door-Too ... veQ5fTools

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Felo-4MM ... .m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/M4-XZN-T ... .m20.l1116

Thats on ebay USA but you can look on ebay UK aswell to see if its any cheaper or easier to find over here.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice one! Cheers! :wink:


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Just to recap none of the tools in the list above worked they are the wrong size but correct shape.
I bought this and it was way too small! either that or I'm looking at the wrong damn bolt in the diagram :? 
4MM XZN M4 Spline


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Which one exactly is then needed for replacing the door lock? I have to treat my faulty microswitch  
Can anyone who has this tool measure the diameter or read any marks on the tool?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Just to recap none of the tools in the list above worked they are the wrong size but correct shape.
> I bought this and it was way too small! either that or I'm looking at the wrong damn bolt in the diagram :?
> 4MM XZN M4 Spline


Dude I have a set of spline sockets, bought them for splitting my Momo Split rims.

Give me a ring


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Nobody can tell me which 12-star key and size is required for door lock removal? The bolt says 8.8 (I guess that's the diameter in mm)


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

egster said:


> Nobody can tell me which 12-star key and size is required for door lock removal? The bolt says 8.8 (I guess that's the diameter in mm)


Sorry cant tell yu what size you need but 8.8 is the quality of steel in the bolt itself not the size. 8,8 is the most common type and then u have 10.9 and 12.9 wich are stronger bolts.


----------



## harrismhome (Nov 14, 2009)

Used torx on mine no problems at all, this bolt shouldn't be that tight anyway it just rotates the little plate that holds the lock. Make sure you pull on the handle as if to open the door while your turning it. Then ease the lock out.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!



harrismhome said:


> Used torx on mine no problems at all, this bolt shouldn't be that tight anyway it just rotates the little plate that holds the lock. Make sure you pull on the handle as if to open the door while your turning it. Then ease the lock out.


Which size torx, if I may ask?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

From what I can gather it is actually a 4MM XZN M4 Spline tool, maybe 4mm torx will do.
Think I was looking in the wrong place at first, although I still haven't got around to doing it I think the screw is inside this hole:


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Sickboy, so there are actually three bolts to unmount when taking the lock out?

I thought I had to remove just these two:









They're 12-star, diameter is 8.8mm and I don't know which size torx should I use. My set only has max T35 which is just a bit too small


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

No it's just one, initially I thought it was the ones on your picture but I now believe it's inside the hole on the pic I posted. Pull up the rubber cover and shine a torch in, it looks more like the one depicted in the manual. I think those two big boys hold the complete door locking mechanism on not just the handle.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

So there was a misunderstanding. I am looking for a tool to remove the whole locking mechanism not just the handle


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

egster said:


> So there was a misunderstanding. I am looking for a tool to remove the whole locking mechanism not just the handle


Right then you better buy a set of spline tools then, the 12 sided doo daas or you will make a right mess trying to use torx on them! http://www.thetoolden.co.uk/toolden.nsf ... Sq%20Drive


----------

